# Looking For 7 Big Walleye In Vermillion......



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

*

BAD BOYS MARBLE EYE SEVEN

September 12th-18th, 2009

Biggest fish paid each of seven days and biggest of the seven will be paid as well. 
Cost: $5.00 per day entered/fished. $5.00 for the week long finale. Fish one day or fish seven!
Bonus Steelhead pot, $5.00. Largest Steelhead paid for the week.This will be a 100% payout and is open to anglers fishing Lake Erie, it's shoreline and tribs, as well as inland lakes. It is also open to the WBSA, Gator ProAm Classic anglers on Sept 12-13th, 2009. Weights for those participants on those days will be used as recorded at the official WBSA weigh-in. All other weights will be obtained at Bad Boy Bait and Tackle.

Fish can be weighed between noon and 8:00pm on the 12th or between 6:00am and 8:00pm, the 13th-18th. If no fish are brought to the Classic or Bait Shop scales in a day, that day's pot will roll to the next. Fishing is not restricted to the waters of Lake Erie so there are no bad weather provisions. If there are no fish brought to the scale on the final day, the pot will be awarded to the Big Fish winner for the week. 

SEVEN DAYS! EIGHT WINNERS PAID!




Stop by Bad Boy Bait and Tackle anytime between now and the day you fish to sign up or call with any questions (440)967-2033. ​*


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and we have a winner


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Tom's hands are small. That's only a 3 pounder


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Those are two of the ugliest looking mugs I've seen this morning. There must be some wicked ugly out after dark in V-Town.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

what makes you think it was v-town?? 

derik, i can palm a watermalon


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite, please tell us the details on that fish. where did you get it? who's boat? what were you using and who were you with? 

I am in a tournament on saturday and could use the information--thank you


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> ezbite, please tell us the details on that fish. where did you get it? who's boat? what were you using and who were you with?


that is all unimportant, what is important, is it was worth its weight in CASH!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> what makes you think it was v-town??


I don't think it was v-town, I know it was v-town, I saw you


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

ezbite said:


> that is all unimportant, what is important, is it was worth its weight in CASH!!!


Wow, so you got $9 for that fish?


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

It looks more like $7.50.....Tom I have $100 saying you can't palm a grapefruit.


----------

